# 40-41. Elgin. Westfield/ Columbia made. Ebay



## cr250mark (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks like maybe a bent fork . 
But still  a nice elgin. 
I believe 40-41. Floating hub 
$600 would be decent offer.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/192049989947


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 13, 2016)

Man, I love curved bar Elgins. Out of my price range though.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yep, loved curved bar elgins too! Here's mine


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Yep, loved curved bar elgins too! Here's mine



Oh man those are great colors!


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 14, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh man those are great colors!





Funny you say that... I spent a year thinking this was a green bike, but apparently it's blue.. What color do you see?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Funny you say that... I spent a year thinking this was a green bike, but apparently it's blue.. What color do you see?



Awesome is all I see


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 14, 2016)

I love the Blue color!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I love the Blue color!



What if it's green?


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 14, 2016)

it's blue


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> it's blue



But it's also green


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 14, 2016)

I always thought this Elgin was blue......guess it's really green.

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


>





Also missing one of the floating hub discs. V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 14, 2016)

it look,s blue to me  here,s mine


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 14, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> it look,s blue to me  here,s mine [emoji14]  View attachment 396705



Ah! Thats my favorite one... Love orange. Need an extra testicle?..Ill trade you!

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 14, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Yep, loved curved bar elgins too! Here's mine



Schwiiiiiiiiing!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 14, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> it's blue






fordmike65 said:


> But it's also green




Catalog says "Teal", so you're both right


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 15, 2016)

Teal!! Ok... I wasn't completely off then. I get pink and purple confused, started thinking I'm partially color blind


----------

